
The Zoom Privacy Backlash Is Only Getting Started - laurex
https://www.wired.com/story/zoom-backlash-zero-days/
======
buboard
> It's as though, in suddenly shifting from the office to work from home, we
> didn't so much move the conference room into our kitchens as into the middle
> of the public square

So it's like the old good internet, where we didnt have to lease our lives
from google and apple? i think that's great

